

Enabling colors in git command-line interface - shaharyar
http://faizanshaharyar.com/enabling-colors-in-git-command-line-interface

======
captn3m0
Another tool that helps a lot with git is tig[1].

[1]: <http://jonas.nitro.dk/tig/>

    
    
        sudo apt-get install tig

------
Symmetry
Or you could go to your .gitconfig dotfile and add

    
    
      [color]
        ui = true
    

So I have have this wherever I work as part of my standard dotfile import
script.

~~~
ibotty
that's what git config will do if you are not within a git repository.

------
kmfrk
(Announcer voice:) _"Previously, on Hacker
News:<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130494> ._

------
richo
Can we ditch the "longwinded version of the man page" posts?

~~~
Spakman
But this post is actually a "shortwinded version of the man page".

------
oellegaard
Protip: Do it globally:

git config --global color.ui true

